# Longest Reach in MMA?



## FedorEm25 (May 28, 2007)

Anyone know who has the longest reach in MMA? Probably someone like Tim Sylvia, though I don't recall his official reach. Just curious.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

No idea and i've been looking for reach stats for fighters but no MMA sites seem to provide them


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Probably Giant Silva or something


----------



## MM300 (Jun 16, 2007)

for a lightweight I'd say Corey Hill for sure....he has long ass arms...

but overall...I have no clue...I'd agree with Giant Silva probably....although he is kinda tall and stubby...

maybe Hoi Man Cho or whatever his name was ...that was supposed to fight Brock Lesnar originally


----------



## Stratisfear (Oct 16, 2006)

Semmy Schilt.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Hong man choi, hes way bigger than either sylvia or schilt.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I know that there are taller fighters than Schilt, but Semmy has proportionally long arms. Choi doesn't, neither does Giant Silva. Plus, both of those giants suck.

Schilt uses his reach the most effectively, and he's pretty lanky, so it wouldn't surprise me at all if he had the longest reach. Definitely longer than Sylvia.


----------



## MM300 (Jun 16, 2007)

haha yeah thats it...I was close!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Schilt, Giant Silva, Big sloppy Tim...

gotta one of them!


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I was going to say Sem Schilt. Like what IM said, he definitely uses his reach to his advantage. He's great for his size. But he doesn't really compete in MMA anymore since he has been dominating K-1.


----------



## MMA BOT 7000 (Jun 17, 2007)

Matt Serra


----------



## Pirdefan (May 13, 2007)

This just a guess but im going to go with Hong man Choi


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

IronMan said:


> I know that there are taller fighters than Schilt, but Semmy has proportionally long arms. Choi doesn't, neither does Giant Silva. Plus, both of those giants suck.
> 
> Schilt uses his reach the most effectively, and he's pretty lanky, so it wouldn't surprise me at all if he had the longest reach. Definitely longer than Sylvia.


Shut the **** up you should be banned for insulting the great Giant Silva


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

How bout Forrest Griffin? :shame02: 










:doh01: :doh01: :doh01:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

big tim


----------



## Iceman_666 (May 1, 2007)

buo said:


> How bout Forrest Griffin? :shame02:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao that was good!


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Stratisfear said:


> Semmy Schilt.


Correct.


----------



## hpr (Feb 5, 2007)

I'd say Manny the Cousing of Karo


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Tim sylvia or gan mcgee


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

I believe the longest reach is an unknown fighter named "Deez Nuts."

 Actually, that is suprising there isn't a stat finder to sort for something like that. It's gotta be one of the taller guys though, Sylvia maybe.


----------

